# The Challenge



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The other day Shampton contacted me. He asked if I wanted to try my hand at making a cow horn call. He offered to send me a few horns. I accepted. I got the horns last week and went to work over the weekend. The acoustics are different than wood. I am still developing a board and reed that I like for it. Here is the first try.









I forgot to take a before picture. It is in this pile somewhere.









No he did not send all these but he did send a VERY generous amount.

Thanks Shampton!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me !


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking good so far itzDirty! You do indeed need to tune each tone board "after" inserting it into the horn. Why? Each and every cow horn has a different amount of "blow back" than the next one will. You will likely find that .014 Mylar is best reed material for your howlers. Got a bench top belt sander with a sanding belt that is about 4" wide? I have three of them now..


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am happy with the look. Not entirely sold on the sound.

I was afraid to use the belt sander on the first try. I did a little bit on the one I started today. I am using .014 on the reed. I am getting "feedback" for a lack of a better term. There is another sound mixing in like a rattle and a little echo too. I think I may have sanded this one too thin also. I think I may have figured it out... I just wont know for a few days.

Horn is an entirely different beast. I have a new appreciation for the guys making calls from this stuff. It does not smell nice either. My dogs love it. They won't stop sniffing me when I come out of the shop. They are angry that I have a box of toys that I won't share with them though.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree on the smell, they STINK !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's looking pretty nice to me Rick


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Don


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks good! What do ya use for a finish on the horn? I really like how the black fades int the white color.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ruger. No finish on this one. Just a lot of sanding and polished on the buffing wheel with white, rouge, and tripoli for the outside. The interior I used CA glue (a fancy superglue) on the tip end to help keep moister out and some krylon crystal clear for the rest.

Yeah you would never have know it when I started it. It was the cruddiest looking one in the pile. That is why I chose it for my first one. I though well at least if I mess up it will be on the ugliest one. HA! Diamond in the rough ya know?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

When you get er tuned do us a sound byte Rick, looks real nice from here so far!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Yeah you would never have know it when I started it. It was the cruddiest looking one in the pile. That is why I chose it for my first one. I though well at least if I mess up it will be on the ugliest one. HA! Diamond in the rough ya know?


yes! Definitely a big change in how it looks compared to the pic of the pile of horns


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great Rick ! You'll get it right eventually. Especially with the help of these other Masters guiding you !!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty,
That extra sound you hear mixing in, could it be "reed buzz?" The reed buzz happens when there is not quite enough arch in the tone board right behind the point where you hold the reed down with top teeth or lips. The thickness of the horn should not bother you.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich, that is it for sure. I have have a solution that I will try tonight. I was thinking about it all night last night.

Ralph I am working on making some recordings. My setup is sub par.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

View attachment record09.mp3


Here it is fellas. Not the best recording. I am going to have to break down and get a better mic and some recording software. I will make you all suffer until I do. LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds good sir! I am attaching the same sound after I cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Rich!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Now to make one of these bad boys outta wood........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Now to make one of these bad boys outta wood........


when you do, let me know. I'm first in line....lol.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mike you are first in line.


----------

